# Practice sessions



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

If I have time and the place to do it, I will just use 1 arrow. This forces me to walk to the target and get it and knowing I've only got one shot, makes me focus a little harder. Also, helps with the fatigue part of it too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

You have to give us more info.Do you have an established shot sequence,do you understand the basics of good form.How do you shoot(backtension?).More info please but let me stress you dont need distance to train.A good sequence and form can be ingrained shooting in a closet.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

I believe I know the basics of good form, I shoot a hinge. I have a short shot sequence, but it seems to go out the window when I rush myself. when I am shooting well, the pin floats in a small circle and then bang the arrow is gone before I know it. Bad, I fight the release and my shot willl go left. I know before it happens because I can feel tension in my bow arm and gripping the release like I'm choking it.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

One trick that I've used with some of my archers is to have them draw the bow, get set, count to 5 or 10, then let down instead of shooting the arrow. Usually, if I have them do this 10 times at the beginning of practice it helps them settle down and focus on their shot sequence. It also helps teach them to let down if the shot doesn't feel right.

-Nate


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

This problem cannot be solved while shooting at targets it will always come back.You need to get on the bale stand 5yards close eyes and ingrain a subconscious release.If you go to range and try to fix it on targets its gonna get worse(panic). Then when your panic gets worse your mind feels the need to take control of the shot.This is the worse thing that can happen your sequence now has collapsed, your mind has left the aim, and you should' ve let down..Point is your fighting panic and ingraining bad habits.You are starting and stopping your motor,sometimes you trust your form and commit to conclusion(shot breaks,surprise release and follow thru,othertimes your form breaks down and you take over. Shot doesn't break(overholding and panic).If you wont do the bail at least let down when the shot isnt prepared.There is a horrible little secret i hate to discuss but the truth is there is no such thing as a little panic you have it or dont and most archers all suffer from some form at one time or another.IT IS IMPOSSIBLE NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE GOD OR A PROFESSIONAL ARCHER TO LEARN ANYTHING REPEATABLE ON A BOW WHILE SHOOTING AT A TARGET!!!


----------



## fordtough (Sep 7, 2012)

Every time I catch myself going fast I go to a hinge. 

Poi changes but have to slow down so as to not knock my front teeth out or be off the paper all together.

I got nothing. Im not near as cool as my Galaxy SIII


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As usual, good advice from [email protected] 

Do you have somewhere that you can set up a bag or block target in your home? You only need 2 or 3 yards. Set it up so that it's about shoulder height. You can ingrain your shot sequence and work on pacing it.

There is one drill that will help you gain control over your shot more than any other. Draw, hold for as long as your shot holds together, then let down. 

This drill practices the shot preparation that [email protected] mentions. It's not a muscle building exercise. It's not a drill to see how long you can hold at full draw. More than 6 to 8 seconds is counter productive. The purpose is to ingrain good shot preparation and develop confident control over your shot.

It's a boring and tedious drill, but it will do more for your shot pacing than anything else you can do.

Allen


----------

